# Warning about Avenue Guitars in Edmonton!



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

I bought a brand new Robbie Krieger SG (basically a '61 reissue with a '68 pick guard and a Maestro trem) at Avenue guitars in late December. The action was high when I bought it, but I figured it just needed a setup. I went to try to set it up a couple of weeks later and realized that the bridge was completely bottomed out. It wasn't possible to drop the action. Plus there was nearly zero break angle over the bridge, so even if it could be lowered a bit, you'd have zero-break angle - i.e. the strings would barely touch the bridge. The bridge needed to be raised and the action simultaneously lowered. I'm no tech, but to me that meant the neck angle was wrong. That's a defect and should be covered under warranty, right?

So I brought it in to Avenue and explained the issue. The guys working the counter had a hard time understanding what I was saying. One of them eyeballed the neck without checking the bridge or the action and said it looked fine. But they said they'd have their tech look at it.

Fast forward a week… I get a call saying it's all set up and ready to go. Huh? How'd they manage that? I went in this morning to pick it up and their tech had bent the metal in the Maestro so that the trem was flush against the body. That allowed him to screw the bridge down hard to get a tiny bit lower action while retaining a tiny bit of break angle. The action's still too high, the break angle is very small, the bridge is so low the screws are actually cutting into the pick guard and the trem is completely non-functional now with zero travel. When I pointed that out, their response was that it's normal to be that way. No it's not. I've owned three SG's with Maestro's and one 355 with a Maestro and none of them were like that. Their answer was that i'd have to raise it myself with Gibson. But shouldn't you guys be dealing with Gibson? Their website says all warranty claims have to go through an authorized dealer. Avenue is the authorized dealer I bought it from. They're answer? They're not an authorized dealer! They have a sign in the window saying they're an authorized dealer, they're listed on the Gibson website as an authorized dealer, but if anything goes wrong and they might have to handle a warranty issue? They're not an authorized dealer.

Bottom line - DO NOT BUY GIBSON GUITARS FROM AVENUE GUITARS IN EDMONTON. THEY WILL NOT HONOUR THE WARRANTY. I suspect that's the case with everything they sell, but my only experience was with a Gibson.

The good news epilogue is that I immediately took the guitar to L&M who took 30 seconds to identify the same issue I did and tell me they would honour the warranty even though I didn't buy the guitar there. I understand their sister company Yorkville is the distributor, but even so, it speaks volumes about both Avenue Guitars and L&M that L&M is honouring the warranty on a guitar bought at Avenue.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I'm avoiding them just based on the things I have heard. Walking down Whyte last week with the wife she asked if I was going in since I'm looking for an amp but at this point I'm not bothering to even look inside.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Wow! I can't believe the staff are so stupid. Imagine the business they are going to lose over this (and how much L & M is going to gain). There is the difference between smart business decisions and senseless ones.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

And L&M is just down the street.

I've never bought a guitar from them--but I have been there-lots of cools tuff, but hopefully this was an aberration.


----------



## Stonehead (Nov 12, 2013)

L&M has always been good to me. They've earned my business. That sucks about Avenue, i like to support local shops but if they're going to treat you like that, then fuk em.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I think they might not be aware of the "power" of the internet. They probably think that's all there is to it, they have one pissed off customer. Not realizing there are forums that discuss these things and once it's on the web, it will be there and hard to get rid of.

Talking of L&M, I've been getting good service from the new store here in Kanata.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

zontar said:


> ...hopefully this was an aberration.


Since Brian passed away it's become a completely different place. They apparently fired the only guy in there who knew his stuff (I think Tyler was his name) and hired a bunch of young guys who have no clue and are arrogant as hell (plus one old guy who has no clue and is arrogant as hell). Just about every time I've been in there in the past few months, I've overheard the sales guys talking down and making fun of customers who just left the store or who they got off the phone with. I can only imagine what they said about me after I left. My specific issue aside, it's not a fun place to be anymore. With no doubt whatsoever, I will never set foot in that place again.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

Wow. Bad experience for sure. I have always had decent to excellent service at L&M and it is one example (for me) of when the biggest entity isn't peppered with negatives.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

nkjanssen said:


> The good news epilogue is that I immediately took the guitar to L&M who took 30 seconds to identify the same issue I did and tell me they would honour the warranty even though I didn't buy the guitar there. I understand their sister company Yorkville is the distributor, but even so, it speaks volumes about both Avenue Guitars and L&M that L&M is honouring the warranty on a guitar bought at Avenue.


Is the warranty issue resolved yet? I'm just curious if the guitar could even be repaired with that issue or would it have to be replaced.


----------



## TA462 (Oct 30, 2012)

Long & McQuade steps up and warranties a guitar that wasn't even sold by them. L&M is truly a great guitar store.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

nkjanssen said:


> Since Brian passed away it's become a completely different place. They apparently fired the only guy in there who knew his stuff (I think Tyler was his name) and hired a bunch of young guys who have no clue and are arrogant as hell (plus one old guy who has no clue and is arrogant as hell). Just about every time I've been in there in the past few months, I've overheard the sales guys talking down and making fun of customers who just left the store or who they got off the phone with. I can only imagine what they said about me after I left. My specific issue aside, it's not a fun place to be anymore. With no doubt whatsoever, I will never set foot in that place again.


Sounds like the fate is sealed. Let it crumble


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

Guitar101 said:


> Is the warranty issue resolved yet? I'm just curious if the guitar could even be repaired with that issue or would it have to be replaced.


I just took it in yesterday, so I won't know for at least a few days what's going to happen. They guys at L&M figured it would have to be sent back to Gibson for repair or replacement. As you point out, resetting a neck angle is no small task.


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

I have to chime in and vouch for nkjanssen here. I looked at his SG just after purchase and my thoughts were that no set-up could be achieved without a neck reset. Sorry to hear about Avenue's weak attempt at correcting the issue and their ultimate position on the warranty. It would appear from its (Avenue's) ambiance that they are either trying to wind the business down or haven't decided it's fate yet. Either case is no excuse for their actions. In conclusion, I agree that everything changed when Brian passed. Sad. It was truly a gem of a store. Sincere best wishes on your warranty voyage.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I've seen a video on Gibson's guitar plant. One of the things the video shows is how each guitar is tested so that no guitar would leave the plant that wasn't built to exacting standards. It makes one wonder about videos that make claims like that.


----------



## TWRC (Apr 22, 2011)

I also have to echo nkjanssen's sentiments here. I used to shop there a lot and this was all during Brian's ownership. If there was ever a question that went unanswered by his staff, Brian was always quick to step up and offer sound knowledge and advice. I always tried to support them whenever I could, even though I knew that they always overpriced their stock - but it was a mom and pop shop that I could get behind and if I have to pay a few dollars extra to receive the best service, so be it. 

Since Brian's passing, things changed and for a while there, I thought the store was going to turn around. However, they've been absolutely horrible to deal with the past few months. The staff have all slowly been replaced with people who don't know much about guitars and is also being managed by a condescending know-it-all. I do agree that I think that they probably feel as though their future is uncertain at the moment, but that doesn't give them the right to treat people the way that they do.

On another note, that's huge of L&M / Yorkville to step up and offer to honour your warranty. Again, just re-affirms as to where my money will be going from here on in.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

TWRC said:


> I also have to echo nkjanssen's sentiments here. I used to shop there a lot and this was all during Brian's ownership. If there was ever a question that went unanswered by his staff, Brian was always quick to step up and offer sound knowledge and advice. I always tried to support them whenever I could, even though I knew that they always overpriced their stock - but it was a mom and pop shop that I could get behind and if I have to pay a few dollars extra to receive the best service, so be it.
> 
> Since Brian's passing, things changed and for a while there, I thought the store was going to turn around. However, they've been absolutely horrible to deal with the past few months. The staff have all slowly been replaced with people who don't know much about guitars and is also being managed by a condescending know-it-all. I do agree that I think that they probably feel as though their future is uncertain at the moment, but that doesn't give them the right to treat people the way that they do.
> 
> On another note, that's huge of L&M / Yorkville to step up and offer to honour your warranty. Again, just re-affirms as to where my money will be going from here on in.


Echoed 100%, Tony & Jordan. Unfortunate.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Just a thought re the L&M warranty thing if it's something covered under the warranty. If they are a Gibson dealer and the guitar is still under warranty then as far as I know they have to honour the warranty. Same as if I bought the Guitar and it had problems I'd take it to 53rd st. Music here first....I think they're a Gibson dealer. If Avenue is still a Gibson dealer and they don't honour the warranty they could be in deep s*** all around. I know if the Charger broke down and we were in Vancouver it would go to a Dodge dealer there and they would honour the warranty, if it was a warranty issue. Can't see it being any different with guitars. Hopefully if Gibson decides to replace the guitar they don't tell you to go back to Avenue to get a new guitar. Also wondering if there's any price difference between L&M and Avenue.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

Gibson instruments purchased in Canada are not covered by the manufacturer. Yorkville are the authorized distributor for Canada, and most probably Avenue purchased the guitar from them. Either way Avenue should have known where to send it for warranty repairs.

This from the bottom of the Gibson Warranty Statement....



> **Customers who *purchased product outside the U.S* should contact their local distributor for the handling and resolution of all warranty issues as the above-described Gibson Gold Warranty is not applicable.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

Customer service would be that the retailer was liaison between the customer and the distributor regardless. Super thumbs down to Avenue.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

It was wise for L&M to step up since in the end it will end up with them (Yorkville) being the local distributor. Makes them look good. As far as Avenue, the least they could've done is to take the guitar back and send it back to Yorkville. I guess they didn't even want to bother with it. And if the store is on the verge of closing down, I won't be surprised they acted the way they did.


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

I've only been in Avenue Guitars once. 

I agree about the staff. They didn't seem want to make the sale I wanted. 
I was looking for a five way rotary switch. They did not seem to be aware that they existed outside of a P.R.S. factory. 

I was was looking at an Ibanez SZ series guitar, they had it very overpriced. Close to 800.00 for a guitar that was around that price when new. 

Tried haggling. I do not think they understand the concept


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

ronmac said:


> This from the bottom of the Gibson Warranty Statement....


The statement I found on the Gibson site reads:

"International customers, please contact your International Distributor *or local dealer* for Warranty Service."

Given that Avenue advertises that they are a dealer and Gibson states on their website that they are a dealer, they should have been willing to help solve this.

...not to mention the statutory warranties applicable here (which apply to the seller, not the manufacturer).


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

nkjanssen said:


> The statement I found on the Gibson site reads:
> 
> "International customers, please contact your International Distributor *or local dealer* for Warranty Service."
> 
> ...


Didn't know that about the warranty. I wonder about other guitar companies warranties.


----------



## dradlin (Feb 27, 2010)

Why not demand a refund?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

dradlin said:


> Why not demand a refund?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Believe me, there's no way Avenue would voluntarily give a refund. I'd have to sue them. I suppose it could come to that eventually, but I'd actually prefer to get the guitar fixed or get a replacement. I'd been looking for an SG with a Maestro for quite a while and really like the neck shape of this model. So if L&M/Yorkville can arrange a repair or replacement, I'm happy.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Well it's sad to hear about Avenue--the last two times I was in Edmonton I stopped by and it was a good experience.
Not sure when I'll be in Edmonton next, but I may stop by anyway if I'm on that strop with L&M and Lillo's (Lillo's was closed both times) and further down there's Acoustic Music Shop--or I might finally get to a different L&M location or Axe or something like that.
just to compare.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

zontar said:


> Well it's sad to hear about Avenue--the last two times I was in Edmonton I stopped by and it was a good experience.
> Not sure when I'll be in Edmonton next, but I may stop by anyway if I'm on that strop with L&M and Lillo's (Lillo's was closed both times) and further down there's Acoustic Music Shop--or I might finally get to a different L&M location or Axe or something like that.
> just to compare.


I'd still rather go to Avenue than Lillo's. That dude is just out and out wierd. L&M on the south side (just off 91 St) is the best location in town, imho, followed by downtown then north then Whyte Ave.

I think your Axe in Calgary has more stuff than ours in Edm, or maybe it's just laid out nicer.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

nkjanssen, that's a terrible experience. sorry to hear about that. I definitely wont be giving them any more of my money. I haven't dealt with them since Brian's passing, but before that I found their service to be hit and miss. More reasons for me to stick with L&M south I guess. they've always treated me well and a couple of the guys know me by name which is always nice.

Kent:
our axe music needs a facelift for sure. they could definitely do a better job organizing things with all that space.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

nkjanssen said:


> The statement I found on the Gibson site reads:
> 
> "International customers, please contact your International Distributor *or local dealer* for Warranty Service."
> 
> ...


I agree, regardless of how the distribution channel works the Dealer should be helping you resolve any issues you have with your purchase. Shame on them for not fulfilling their responsibility. 

Hope this gets resolved quickly.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

keto said:


> I'd still rather go to Avenue than Lillo's. That dude is just out and out wierd. L&M on the south side (just off 91 St) is the best location in town, imho, followed by downtown then north then Whyte Ave.
> 
> I think your Axe in Calgary has more stuff than ours in Edm, or maybe it's just laid out nicer.


I'll keep that in mind--in Edmonton I've been to Avenue, L&M down the street, Acoustic Guitar Shop, Myhre's and the one in the Mall.
Avenue & Acoustic had the best eye candy when I was there.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

No resolution yet, but L&M called today to confirm that they're still working through the process. They also confirmed for certain that the neck angle is "way off spec" and that they agree it's a fundamental defect. Funny how I could tell that and they could tell that, but Avenue couldn't.


----------



## Robboman (Oct 14, 2006)

nkjanssen said:


> Funny how I could tell that and they could tell that, but Avenue couldn't.


'Funny' indeed.. they probably knew as well but didn't want to admit it. Much easier to BS the customer and send him on his way. 

Sad really. I used to love popping into that store when visiting. My wife (before we married) lived walking distance back in the late 90's.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

What is this I'm hearing about Avenue "blowing stuff out" but keeping prices high? Is this another way to say going out of business or this is this just my friends being trigger happy with the texts?


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

vadsy said:


> What is this I'm hearing about Avenue "blowing stuff out" but keeping prices high? Is this another way to say going out of business or this is this just my friends being trigger happy with the texts?


They seem to want to clear out the rest of their inventory, but don't seem to be in any hurry. I unsubscribed from their mailing list, though, so I don't get the sale notices anymore.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

Got the guitar back last week from L&M. They sent it back for a neck reset. I have to say... this is now the lowest buzz-free action I've ever had on a guitar. A little too low for my tastes, actually. I'm probably going to raise it a bit. Nice to know it can go that low, though. Also nice to know the neck is straight as an arrow! Big thanks to L&M for getting this taken care of! And a big F-U to Avenue Guitars for being unhelpful pricks!


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

that's great to hear, but where are the pics????


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Just getting settled into my apartment in Edmonton. Took a short walk, one block south and five stores east and there it is Avenue Guitars - a 45 second walk. I need a set of strings. I thought about going in, but maybe I should walk three streets west to L&M, given that Avenue's customer service was that bad. 

Also there was sign on their door - all vintage guitars 20% off. I wonder what their definition of a vintage guitar is.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

blam said:


> that's great to hear, but where are the pics????



That's "pricks" and apparently they're at Avenue Music.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Robert1950 said:


> Just getting settled into my apartment in Edmonton. Took a short walk, one block south and five stores east and there it is Avenue Guitars - a 45 second walk. I need a set of strings. I thought about going in, but maybe I should walk three streets west to L&M, given that Avenue's customer service was that bad.
> 
> Also there was sign on their door - all vintage guitars 20% off. I wonder what their definition of a vintage guitar is.


Welcome to Edmonton! You're in what is considered a very desirable neighborhood btw. You'll find 4 or 5 more music stores on the "avenue", some to the east, some to the west. Nice area


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Lincoln said:


> Welcome to Edmonton! You're in what is considered a very desirable neighborhood btw. You'll find 4 or 5 more music stores on the "avenue", some to the east, some to the west. Nice area


I was down in that area last time I was in Edmonton--before the news of Avenue's decline (I think it was before the owner died as well.
I may still head down that way next time I'm in Edmonton (probably at least a year away)--but I have some other places to check out as well.


----------

